# Pictures: RUPES Detailing Class at Autogeek - 1948 Chevy Fleetmaster Streetrod



## Mike Phillips

*Pictures: RUPES Detailing Class at Autogeek - 1948 Chevy Fleetmaster Streetrod *

*Project car - 1948 Chevy Fleetmaster Streetrod*










*Issues*

Older, neglected basecoat/clearcoat Finish
Swirls, scratches, water spots and oxidation
Lots of above surface contamination - paint fails the baggie test


----------



## Mike Phillips

RUPES Detailing Class at Autogeek

Each time we hold these Thursday night classes I try to put the focus on one of the below,


Specific tools
Specific brand of products
Specific line of pads
Specific technique

For this project the focus is on RUPES orbital polishers and the RUPES paint polishing system. RUPES has just introduced some new products to their growing line and tonight we'll be using two of these new products,

*RUPES P808 Protective Sealant*










*RUPES M606 Rapid Cleaner Detailer*



















The RUPES Paint Polishing System
The tools we'll be using are the RUPES HD Mark II BigFoot 21 and 15 as well as the Legacy BigFoot 21 and 15 and also the Duetto 12 and Mini 12










For products we're going to stay on the less aggressive side and use RUPES Quarz Gloss Medium Compound with the RUPES Green foam pads and the RUPES Diamond Ultra Fine Polish with the RUPES white foam polishing pads.


----------



## Mike Phillips

B]Project car - 1948 Chevy Fleetmaster Streetrod[/B]

In this picture the paint looks pretty good?










Here's what the paint really looks like in full sun

Before condition


----------



## Mike Phillips

*First step - Clean car using a spray detailer*

For this we'll ue the new Rapid Cleaner Detailer by RUPES with some Gray 590 plush microfiber towels.



















After removing all the loose dirt it's time to do the Baggie Test. The paint utterly failed this test as it felt like #40 grit sandpaper.










*Mechanical Decontamination*

To remove the contaminatns bonded to the paint we used Nanoskin Medium Grade Autoscrub pads on the RUPES BigFoot 21 and 15 as well as the Medium Grade Nanoskin Autoscrub Towels.


----------



## Mike Phillips

*Next up... visual inspection*










Swirls, scratches and general oxidation of the surface...










Test Spot

While I'm a fan of blue/blue I didn't what to go that aggressive with this older basecoat/clearcoat paint job so we're going to test green/green followed by white/white and if this works great for our Test Spot we'll duplicate this process over the rest of the car.



















Here's a tip... place a black mark on the back lip of the backing plate to help you eyes monitor pad rotation.










The green/green followed by white/white worked perfect so now it's time for everyone to get busy....


----------



## Mike Phillips

Next up.... machine polishing to a high gloss!


----------



## Mike Phillips

Next up.... applying P808!


----------



## Mike Phillips

Tires and wheels...

Barry stepped up to the plate to clean and dress the tires without a water hose...


----------



## Mike Phillips

Here's the final results....























































*Wheels and tires are looking sharp!*























































The shot of the owner by his car came out kind a little out of focus but he's happy!


----------



## Mike Phillips

And here's the team that made the magic happen!










*RUPES P808 Protective Sealant*









*RUPES M606 Rapid Cleaner Detailer*









Comments, questions and feedback welcome and encouraged....


----------



## chongo

Wow Mike nice job. I bought the mark11 15 and mini 75, this is what procedure I will be taking when the Chevy 1951 Truck is back from touch up, Mike what speed was you on when on the green pad and polish?


----------



## Mike Phillips

chongo said:


> Wow Mike nice job. I bought the mark11 15 and mini 75, this is what procedure I will be taking when the Chevy 1951 Truck is back from touch up, Mike what speed was you on when on the green pad and polish?


I pretty much run RUPES polishers pedal to the metal when doing any type of correction work.

I know some guys say they use speed 4 and 5 and more power to them, (no pun intended), but I go full out.

Just like I tell people for the FLEX 3401...

Sometimes there's something to be said for speed


----------



## Titanium Htail

On the basis of functionality any viability in using the smaller RUPES on bigger areas ?


Plus my boy in a bilateral lower limb amputee, #S7/8 love the prosthetic, Steeper.

Great effort from your team, a fine teacher.

John Tht.


----------



## PaulaJayne

Lots of power cables in contact with the paint there. 

Teach them to run cable over shoulder.

Car looks great.


----------

